# Excel 2003  AddIn Eurowährungs-Tool



## DrMueller (17. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,
folgendes Problem: Wir rufen von unserem Programm aus über die API ShellExecute Excel auf, bei mir habe ich z.B. Excel 2003.
Nun kann eine in einer Liste aufgelistete Datei mehrmals angeklickt werden, dabei sollte diese einfach erneut geöffnet werden und das alte Fenster schliesst sich.
Bei Word etc. passiert dies dank ShellExecute anscheinend automatisch, bei Excel mit dem oben geschriebenen AddIn hängt sich jedoch Excel einfach auf, bleibt jedoch im Hintergrund bestehen.
Daher muss der Kunde dies immer über den Task abschiessen, bevor er eine Datei erneut aufmachen kann.

Ich bin leider etwas ratlos, woran das liegen kann, daher frage ich hier mal ins blaue, ob jemand eine Idee hat?


Ich bedanke mich im Voraus,


----------



## Thomas Ramel (18. Februar 2010)

Grüezi Dr. Mueller

Ohne den expliziten Programm-Code ist es schwer dazu etwas zu sagen.

Wenn aber der Zusammenhang mit dem Eurowährungs-Tool gegeben ist, würde ich dieses AddIn einfach mal deaktivieren und dann nochmals testen. Es gibt Hinweise, dass dieses AddIn vermehrt Probleme macht.


----------

